# Sunset Harbor - Willis, TX - Advice Needed



## Barblich (Aug 5, 2015)

Today I received the email below. I own a week there that is deposited as 36,000 points into RCI points each January. RCI is already allowing me to use next year's points so I don't want a problem and I don't want to call the person in the email as I'm sure I will not get unbiased advice. The website for the actual resort is not functioning and currently RCI was not able to confirm. I have no intention of relinquishing the timeshare. The M/F are reasonable for the points. Any advice or confirmation would be appreciated. 

-----------------------------------------

Your Timeshare @ Sunset Harbor / Vacation Network Program

 PLEASE NOTE NO MATTER IF YOU CHOOSE TO RETAIN SUNSET OR NOT WE ARE WITHDRAWING LONG TERM AS AN RCI POINTS RESORT.
ALSO NOTE THE SUNSET HARBOR VACATION NETWORK IS A TRAVEL CLUB AND IS A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT ENTITY FROM THE SUNSET HARBOR RESORT TIMESHARE

Participation in the exit program is voluntary.

The Sunset Harbor Vacation network may be used as an exchange program that can replace RCI. If you choose to retain your Sunset Harbor timeshare we will always honor the unit and week that you own. Participation in the network or any exchange program is voluntary.

If exiting Sunset Harbor is in your best interest here is how it works;

The EXIT program is a single program that includes all three components mentioned; exiting the Sunset Harbor timeshare, being able to rent out another timeshare you may still own, and a 100% better alternative to RCI.

The process is very simple you exit Sunset Harbor Resort timeshare with legal documents (A MUTUAL RELEASE  AND SPECIAL WARRANTY DEED) created professionally and at the same time we enroll you for life into THE SUNSET HARBOR VACATION NETWORK which is......The ABSOLUTE BEST TRAVEL CLUB AND LIFESTYLE DISCOUNT PROGRAM IN THE INDUSTRY! (The value is $8500.00)
It is only offered by invitation and is a private club.

Upon exiting Sunset you will sign a Mutual Release releasing you and your heirs and assigns  from responsibility  for future fees or assessments.
The HOA is currently discussing and extra maintenance fee this year 2015 (special assessment) and / or an increase for 2016 any owner that chooses to EXIT will not be financially responsible for the additional and/ or increase in fees. The other legal document that you sign to relinquish ownership is a SPECIAL WARRANTY DEED. THIS DOCUMENT LITERALLY DEEDS BACK THE PROPERTY TO THE HOA and you no longer own it.

I encourage you to visit the website for the Network...
Please use Internet explorer as your browser...

The website address is www.sunsetharborvacationclub.com

username is demo@sunsetharborvacationclub.com
password is demo123


I would like you to click on "Accommodations" and then "hotels and resorts", then select a time and place... you will be amazed at the savings.
Please feel free to call me 936-856-5162 to discuss any questions you may have.
As we discussed THERE ARE THREE OPTIONS ON exiting the program. 

OPTION 1. $1,999.00 EXITING SUNSET HARBOR THE TIMESHARE AND ENROLLING INTO THE SUNSET HARBOR VACATION NETWORK for a lifetime
The annual renewal fee for lifetime program is $159.00 and you may cancel without penalty at any time.

OPTION 2.  $1,099.00 EXITING SUNSET HARBOR THE TIMESHARE AND ENROLLING INTO THE SUNSET HARBOR VACATION NETWORK   for a 1 year sampler MEMBERSHIP TO THE NETWORK. This option expires unless you choose to upgrade to OPTION 1 before it expires after one year.

OPTION 3. $999.00 EXITING SUNSET HARBOR THE TIMESHARE  no membership in a our club Exit only .

ALL THREE EXIT OPTION INCLUDE RELINQUISHING SUNSET HARBOR THE TIMESHARE AND GETTING OUT OF ALL FINANCIAL RESPONSIBILITY TO THE MAINTENANCE FEES AND SPECIAL ASSESSMENTS.
ALL THE EXIT OPTIONS INCLUDE THE CREATION OF THE LEGAL DOCUMENTS TO EXIT FORMALLY. THE TWO DOCUMENTS THAT WILL BE CREATED ARE A MUTUAL RELEASE AND A SPECIAL WARRANTY DEED.

AS A  LIFETIME MEMBER OF THE NETWORK You may also rent any timeshares you would like 100% FOR RENT BY OWNER no fees or commissions paid to anyone.
Carolyn Walker 
936-228-2925
713-294-1887


----------



## unccalum (Oct 5, 2015)

My parents got the same letter.  Do you have any more information on this?


----------



## missberg (Oct 7, 2015)

*Information or Advice Needed [Sunset Harbor Resort in Texas]*

On Aug. 5, someone asked advice about letter received from Sunset Harbor Resort in Texas.   I do not know where to go to get the answer and would like to know what is going on.    I, too, received a notice and closing response date is Oct. 15.   Thank you for any help/information you can give.


----------



## Barblich (Apr 30, 2016)

*New Info on Sunset Harbor, Willis, TX*

Finally got a letter last week from RCI confirming that Sunset Harbor will officially be pulling out of RCI as of May 2016. It took a few days but my future year points for 2017 have been removed. My 2016 points began as of April so, since I had already paid my 2016 maintenance, I was able to use them.  I've been reading current reviews on RCI, complaints to the Texas BBB, scammer websites, etc. all which lead me to believe that something just isn't "Kosher" with this management and board. One review even suggested that buildings were being converted. Perhaps they are trying to retrieve ownership so that the units can be converted and then sold. Of course, legally they can't sell a unit until they own 100% of it and this was a way to make some money instead of spending it to gain ownership. I don't have any answers so I was hoping to find other owners, current and former and perhaps together we can figure out what is going on. To this end, I have created a public facebook group. If you would like to further follow this issue or have anything to contribute, please join the group at https://www.facebook.com/groups/480899018774548/. Of course anything of significance will also be reported back here on Tugg.


----------



## dglvtotrvl (Jul 16, 2016)

*Sunset Harbor Resort*

I posted a comment on TUG, but just logged on and it gave me some confusing information about my post. Bottom line I also got scammed by Sunset Resort Harbor. We have attempted many avenues to get out money back, without giving them more money. Has anyone had any success getting their money returned?
I also signed up on the FB page to hopefully get more info on the scam. I recently heard Sunset Harbor was changing their name too, but that has not been substantiated yet.


----------

